# No crying in construction



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

I am so ashamed to post this. I hired a new laborer. He has worked for a week and a half and today is the first time that I have been around him. I get to the job and he is whining and complaining about everything the whole time. I could not take it anymore so I go at him. 

Be a man,suck it up! 

where you once a girl???

Are you on your period???

Do I need to get you a R&B Skirt as part of your uniform??

Does your Dad still consider you a boy or a girl??

And all of a sudden he starts to cry, for like 5 minutes. My guys are cracking up at him and he really starts to wail.

I was so embarrassed. What is this world coming to. I got called every name in the book and every joke pulled on me when I started out. How have we got to the point of grown men crying???:furious:


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

always have your checkbook handy

always be ready and able to write a bye bye check.

It's not your job to fix the world, only to run your company.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

It all starts with the parents. Mom's imparticular, & more fathers being "suits". Men of the older days in general did more physical labor & in turn were tough, & made thier sons do the same.

Today, alot of men have never even gotten dirt under thier fingernails, much less spent 8 hours hanging sheetrock, or pouring concrete. Meanwhile, the mothers are bringing the kids thier food in thier rooms so they don't have to get off the computer or stop playing games. They become so caught up in that, they never attempt to try any physical activity, and dad's not going to make him or encourage him to because he has work, and mom is too afraid he will get hurt. The children are then brought up not doing physical labor, being coddled, and never experienced a rough atmosphere that one would get in either a labor setting, or in the locker room. They have never experienced any confrontation, or even heavy horse play.

So when they spend thier entire life getting 15 kisses a day from mom, being tucked in @ 15, and having thier game/computer chair superglued to thier ass they are developed to be weak, non-confrontational & overly-emotional. Than when they become surrounded by it, they don't know what to do but "be emotional"..the way they were brought up.

JMO


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Maybe he was hoping you were going to ask him to the Freshman Prom


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

omg, thats one weird jobsite, tommorrow bring milk and cookies :laughing:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Mud Master said:


> It all starts with the parents. Mom's imparticular, & more fathers being "suits". Men of the older days in general did more physical labor & in turn were tough, & made thier sons do the same.
> 
> Today, alot of men have never even gotten dirt under thier fingernails, much less spent 8 hours hanging sheetrock, or pouring concrete. Meanwhile, the mothers are bringing the kids thier food in thier rooms so they don't have to get off the computer or stop playing games. They become so caught up in that, they never attempt to try any physical activity, and dad's not going to make him or encourage him to because he has work, and mom is too afraid he will get hurt. The children are then brought up not doing physical labor, being coddled, and never experienced a rough atmosphere that one would get in either a labor setting, or in the locker room. They have never experienced any confrontation, or even heavy horse play.
> 
> ...



Yup, couldn't have said it better my self!


Dave


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

The story made me cry.


----------



## mikec (Jan 2, 2007)

*I thought I was the only one*

I had a kid last fall who came in one morning all misty eyed. When I asked him what his f*&%ing problem was, he said that on his way to work he saw a fawn get hit by a car! What a ***. Two days later he checks his phone at lunch, annd comes to me crying again. His ex girlfiend(who he was pretty much stalking) had her mother call and leave him a message to stay away from the girl. He crys to me and says he just needs to go home and be alone. LOL. Well after that incident he had all day everyday to be alone.:whistling
I'll tell you good help is hard to find. When I worked for my former boss, I worked hard, just like i do now. I just need one or two more of me and I'd be sitting pretty. I had a great kid start with me in march. The kid worked hard learned fast, and could take his balls being broke. But the Air Force reserves decided to deploy him. He left on Tuesday. This kid asked if he could he could come back to work for me when he returned, I told him he will always have a job with me.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

WOW :w00t:, i didn't think the gene pool was getting this bad. Too bad natural selection doesn't rule humans like the animal kingdom. All these woosies and the morons wouldn't survive.


----------



## cmansmith (Apr 15, 2008)

*Once apon a time*

Once I watched a guy nailing headers together on a set of saw horses. For some reason, not known to me the guy decided to set the header on edge and nail towards himself. So he started nailing from the top, bam, bam, ahhh... The gun had caught the edge of the header and fired a nail right thru his pecker. Thats the only time I have ever seen a grown man cry on the job site. His girlfriend came to pick him up and we never saw him again. inch:


----------



## excellencee (Feb 1, 2007)

We had a kid (20-21?) on the job once. The GC rode him a little, not more than any of his other employees or subs. The kid claimed to be golden gloves. His mommy had to stop the car on the way home because he was crying so hard because he was being treated so poorly on the job. He just had to quit his job because conditions were so bad. Right before he quit, his mother called him off because his dad was in a bad accident on his way to work. My daughter was dating this kids brother, so I called out of concern. Turns out he slept in so he could go to the prom with his 15 year old girfriend that night. Turns out he didn't have enough balls to ask for the day off. The future of our industry and our country?


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Kids these days are super sensitive! It seems like about 10 out of 100 will try out the trades and only 1 of them can pass the tuff test.

When your getting started in this field you need two things, a strong back and thick skin. If you lack either one, don't come asking me for a job!


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Wow dude, you've got balls. I like it, but I'd never have the nerve to roll the dice like that and say that stuff.

Any grown man that would cry on the jobsite I would be nervous about. He isn't your average guy. No telling what he might be capable of.


----------



## billy d (Mar 12, 2008)

Well guys I've thought a lot about this subject,(and that's an experience) it's not just the USA.I've only one thing to say Mud Master is 100% RIGHT.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

What a ****.

When I was in the service, and was about to ship out to Saudi Arabia at the age of 20, I was told all I needed to have was a strong back and a weak mind. I definitely had both, lol. My father used to kick my a$$ when I screwed up as a teenager which was often. I suppose that helped to be tough later on in life. Today you'd get arrested for doing crap like that.

I have an 18 year-old helping me on a job next week, a renovation on a shore house in Sea Bright. First job I'm gonna ask him to do is to crawl down in a crawl space to check and see if the water main is grounded properly. Actually, i'm gonna have him snap a picture for me cus he'll have no idea if it's done correctly.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Bring Back Natural Selection. Let the weak die by the wayside.

JMHO...I could be wrong.


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

WTF? That is pathetic!






> *No crying in construction*
> I am so ashamed to post this. I hired a new laborer. He has worked for a week and a half and today is the first time that I have been around him. I get to the job and he is whining and complaining about everything the whole time. I could not take it anymore so I go at him.
> 
> Be a man,suck it up!
> ...


 
.


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

He's probably at home right now sticking needles into a doll with your name on it.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

I just can't understand how a grown man would cry infront of other guys* just by getting teased.*

Hell my guys go at me if no one is around atleast 2-3 times a week

I was so embarassed I walked off. 

Knowing my guys after I started them up, he probably quit. I'll be back out to the site on monday to see if he shows up.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Had a worker (more or less a laborer) about 2 years ago. Recovering Drug addict with 3 years clean & sober under his belt. About 6'-0" and 100 pounds of mama's boy. 
Good kid, but about as tough as a bag of feathers.

One day, he's calls me, from a job site. Says he cut himself pretty bad. Not life-threatening, just a bad cut. He's talking to me on the phone, asks if it's ok that he left, because of the cut. Then tells me it really hurts. 
Then starts to tell me that he's actually crying at the moment. I said: "PLEASE don't tell me that !... I don't want to hear .....that !!....You're joking...right? Nope, really crying....OMG...:blink:

Before all that, I used to tell him: "Toughen up, one day, your parents are going to come to me and thank me for making a man out of their daughter" :laughing: (he'd laugh about that)...of course that never happened...
He ended up getting arrested in one of our company trucks about 4 months after that crying episode...you guessed it, back on the drugs...


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

JohnJ0906 said:


> I think that driving a nail through your manhood is a good reason to cry. Or scream.:sad:
> 
> I think most of us would.


Just the thought made me kinda wimper! 

I also agree with the ones that implied seeing/causing a grown man to cry can sometimes be a little uneasy situation. Not sure I would push him.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Teasing and practical jokes are one thing, getting in someone's grill and screaming at them is another. There is only one Man in this world who can do that to me and retain his teeth, and he has never, ever done so (That would be my Dad).


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

I was reading about John McCain and it said he was and is a cry baby spoiled brat.


----------



## pfloyd (Feb 28, 2008)

You should have just fired him. No need to humiliate someone. Ever. Some of the strongest workers around can also be very sensitve.He obviously wasnt a good fit with all his complaining _BUT_ you dont know what has got someone to become unstable. Humiliation is not acceptable in the workplace. Construction doesnt have a different set of rules. Up here in BC you will get your ass sued and lose. In your case you should give him his last check and apologize for being an ass. Then suggest a better line of work for him. Maybe he has personal issues at home or has mental issues. Nothing is gained by putting someone down without provocation.It just makes you look bad. The fact you posted what went down here shows you do have a conscience.


----------



## mikec (Jan 2, 2007)

pfloyd said:


> You should have just fired him. No need to humiliate someone. Ever. Some of the strongest workers around can also be very sensitve.He obviously wasnt a good fit with all his complaining _BUT_ you dont know what has got someone to become unstable. Humiliation is not acceptable in the workplace. Construction doesnt have a different set of rules. Up here in BC you will get your ass sued and lose. In your case you should give him his last check and apologize for being an ass. Then suggest a better line of work for him. Maybe he has personal issues at home or has mental issues. Nothing is gained by putting someone down without provocation.It just makes you look bad. The fact you posted what went down here shows you do have a conscience.


 
Watta ***


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

mikec said:


> Watta ***



Maybe.:laughing:


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

As contruction workers and builders I consider us the Marines of the economy and of this country.....no cry babys please![unless you shoot your wee-wee]


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

threaderman said:


> As contruction workers and builders I consider us the Marines of the economy and of this country.....no cry babys please![unless you shoot your wee-wee]


:laughing: and if that happens, I just might cry *with* the poor bastard! (especially when the next comp. bill comes)


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

did this last tuesday. Saw kickback. Didn't cry, but muttered a few censored words. I did yell at the`doc when he inserted the numbing needle in the second finger to sew it up. It surely had my attention for the first couple of days.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Whoa!!! Did you lose a piece of your middle finger? How far through was the cut? Since we are sharing. Here are my two separate incidents:


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Chris G, wht happend to your finger, they couldnt put it back on?

While on the subject of cry babies and choping off fingers my grandpa was about 7 I guess and lost a finger running a sickle bar mower. He said his mom dragged him in the house wrapped it up and dragged him back out to the sickle mower to finish.


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

Chris G said:


> Whoa!!! Did you lose a piece of your middle finger? How far through was the cut? Since we are sharing. Here are my two separate incidents:


tip of middle finger was gone from previous accident....you would think we would learn wouldn't ya:whistling


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

PA woodbutcher said:


> tip of middle finger was gone from previous accident....you would think we would learn wouldn't ya:whistling


At least they were different tools . Thumb was a knife.

They couldn't put the tip back. It was too buthchered. It got caught in a cordless circular. It pulled my finger up under the guard, and then ground to a hault. Went to the hospital with hand wedged in the saw. It took an hour to disassemble the thing so they could pull my hand out without doing more damage. 

I told the doctor bring in the hospital maintenance guy to help do the work. He came in with this beautiful wooden box full of brand new pliers. I don't think they had been used before. He looked at my bloody hand and saw and shook his head. He managed to bend the metal guard enough that I could slide my finger out.


----------



## pfloyd (Feb 28, 2008)

"saw kickback"??? "caught in the guard"??? No more drinking at work fellas. How does that happen if you know what you're doing? Binding the blade, perhaps?:jester: Sorry guys, that really sucks.As a guitar player, that **** freaks me out!


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

pfloyd said:


> "saw kickback"??? "caught in the guard"??? No more drinking at work fellas. How does that happen if you know what you're doing? Binding the blade, perhaps?:jester: Sorry guys, that really sucks.As a guitar player, that **** freaks me out!


Call it an accident, call it complacency, call it whatever, it does happen.(even by guys that know what they're doing):notworthy

I do play guitar also and that wasn't the first thing on my mind.

Just getting back to where business should be after a long winter, and this will cost me at least 2 weeks. I'll have to hire someone temporary to at least do the bull work for me for a couple of weeks after that. Think about just the extra 2 seconds it will take me to grab a 2x4 or 2x6 to cut. Will be clamping things to a horse to cut for awhile I believe. How do you hold a piece of vinyl siding to cut it?


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Yes, "play/work by the tools, injured by the tools"... and no... not "play by the swords, die by the swords".


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

Okay, didn't happen in construction but in a way it has something to do with it. An Armored Combat Engineer vehicle (ACE) just knocked down an earthen berm and plowed it into an anti-tank ditch on the Iraq border. Me being the TC (tank commander) on a mine plow tank was the 1st to breech the obstacle. It was night time and there is no depth perception using night vision goggles. Holes just appear dark like shadows. Well the tank ditch was a lot longer then the temp bridge created by the ACE when it bulldozed the dirt down into it. No one could tell because the minute he knocked it down, it was my job to go balls-to-the-wall thru it and drop my plow on the other side and push any mines out of the way so the attacking forces could follow thru.

Well, when 70 tons of steel are going 20-30 mph and encounter a twenty foot drop off you come down mighty hard. My face had an intimate moment with the back plate of my M-2 heavy barreled machine gun. I hit it so hard, the weapon was on safe but my face broke the safety on the machine gun and it actually fired off a few rounds (into the dirt at the bottom of the ditch). 

We backed out and got to where we needed to be but I was in intense pain and cried like a baby. I hid it behind all my cursing and cussing out the friggin' engineers so no one would notice. I put a cloth around my face to hide the injury and when they peeled it off 3 days later it brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## pfloyd (Feb 28, 2008)

Cdat said:


> Okay, didn't happen in construction but in a way it has something to do with it. An Armored Combat Engineer vehicle (ACE) just knocked down an earthen berm and plowed it into an anti-tank ditch on the Iraq border. Me being the TC (tank commander) on a mine plow tank was the 1st to breech the obstacle. It was night time and there is no depth perception using night vision goggles. Holes just appear dark like shadows. Well the tank ditch was a lot longer then the temp bridge created by the ACE when it bulldozed the dirt down into it. No one could tell because the minute he knocked it down, it was my job to go balls-to-the-wall thru it and drop my plow on the other side and push any mines out of the way so the attacking forces could follow thru.
> 
> Well, when 70 tons of steel are going 20-30 mph and encounter a twenty foot drop off you come down mighty hard. My face had an intimate moment with the back plate of my M-2 heavy barreled machine gun. I hit it so hard, the weapon was on safe but my face broke the safety on the machine gun and it actually fired off a few rounds (into the dirt at the bottom of the ditch).
> 
> We backed out and got to where we needed to be but I was in intense pain and cried like a baby. I hid it behind all my cursing and cussing out the friggin' engineers so no one would notice. I put a cloth around my face to hide the injury and when they peeled it off 3 days later it brought tears to my eyes.


WOW..... Thats a story! Nothing wrong with crying once in a blue moon. It prevents random acts of murder. :shifty:


----------



## samthedog (Mar 15, 2008)

I just ask the guys working for me to leave their vaginas and their handbags at home. If there is too much wining I sometimes ask, 'did that hammer come with a free set of testicles? maybe you should use them too'. But seriously, I know my guys pretty well so if I see one has a serious issue I'll ask them to accompany me while I get materials and I find out what's going on. At least that's what I do for the ones I consider an asset, the ones who are useless can deal with it at home or leave.


----------



## hbelectric (Oct 8, 2007)

On a brighter note, my nephew who grew up a mama's boy. Dropped out of school and has been working for me, since he was 16. He now is 18, has a drivers license and has an apartment now.

I went through Union Aprenticeship and he's basically getting the same abuse i did. He's doing great and at 18, he's a damn good apprentice electrician.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

PA woodbutcher said:


> Call it an accident, call it complacency, call it whatever, it does happen.(even by guys that know what they're doing):notworthy
> 
> I do play guitar also and that wasn't the first thing on my mind.
> 
> Just getting back to where business should be after a long winter, and this will cost me at least 2 weeks. I'll have to hire someone temporary to at least do the bull work for me for a couple of weeks after that. Think about just the extra 2 seconds it will take me to grab a 2x4 or 2x6 to cut. Will be clamping things to a horse to cut for awhile I believe. How do you hold a piece of vinyl siding to cut it?


Complacency is the enemy of ALL dangerous professions. Once you think you are "The Master" that is the moment that Nature and the Universe reminds you exactly who is in control!


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

hbelectric said:


> On a brighter note, my nephew who grew up a mama's boy. Dropped out of school and has been working for me, since he was 16. He now is 18, has a drivers license and has an apartment now.
> 
> I went through Union Aprenticeship and he's basically getting the same abuse i did. He's doing great and at 18, he's a damn good apprentice electrician.


When some kid starts whinning about something that only bothers him, I grab my crotch, cross my knees and start crying "My pussy hurts!" This usually cracks the rest of the crew up and they'll tease him to no end. As I'm usually dealing with kids, I can't take my mouth too far or I might wind up in some trouble. Of course, I have no problem utilizing my Sergeant's rant on an adult even if youngsters are around. If they see me ragging on an adult, they usually wizen up quick and keep quiet and increase productivity too.:thumbup:


----------



## joecot (Mar 30, 2008)

I can't tell how much of this thread is tongue-in-cheek, but I just want to say that there are some very good female carpenters in this world. I wonder what they think of you guys.


----------



## samthedog (Mar 15, 2008)

joecot said:


> I can't tell how much of this thread is tongue-in-cheek, but I just want to say that there are some very good female carpenters in this world. I wonder what they think of you guys.


Ummm, who cares?? I think that's the point of many comments. People have to stop taking themselves so seriously and realize that nobody has to pander to their sensitivities. That's my take anyway. No offense to any female carpenters intended.


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

joecot said:


> I can't tell how much of this thread is tongue-in-cheek, but I just want to say that there are some very good female carpenters in this world. I wonder what they think of you guys.


I work for my wife who taught me. I'm sure she'd be royally 'irked' if she saw what I wrote. Who cares (looks around quickly to ensure she ain't near), just a bunch of guys shooting the snot.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

> (looks around quickly to ensure she ain't near),


I hear that! Even Rambo has the good sense to be aware of his surroundings! :thumbsup:


----------



## pfloyd (Feb 28, 2008)

You know what they say about the loudest "chest beaters"..they are the closet homos......


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

A guy walks into a saloon and says "I'll bet any man $50 I can make his horse laugh". One guy takes him up on it. They go outside to the hitchin' post, the guy whispers something into the horse's ear, and to everyojne's amazement the horse bursts out laughing uproariously.

"That's amazing!", says the other guy.

"I'll give you a chance to get your money back. Double or nothing I can make him cry now."

"You're on!"

"But I gotta take him 'round back" - so th guy leads the horse round behind the saloon, and just a few seconds later they come back out, the horse is balling his eyes out.

"Unbelievable" says the guy as he forks over the hundred bucks. "What the heck did you tell him to make him laugh?"

"I told him I have a bigger schlong than him."

"And to make him cry?"

"I showed him."


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

pfloyd said:


> You know what they say about the loudest "chest beaters"..they are the closet homos......


Actually, the way I always see it, is the guys that are the most homophobic are usually the closet fruits. On this forum that narrows it down to about six people.:w00t:


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

Some people only see the world through the narrow lens of their sexual orientation. Everything comes back to that for them.


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

Cdat said:


> Actually, the way I always see it, is the guys that are the most homophobic are usually the closet fruits. On this forum that narrows it down to about six people.:w00t:


By that logic, the most flaming queers, the most "heterophobic" are really closet straights hiding their lust for women. Pop-psycho-babble.


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

bob_cntrctr said:


> By that logic, the most flaming queers, the most "heterophobic" are really closet straights hiding their lust for women. Pop-psycho-babble.


I love the sound of a 2x4 (logic) soundly applied to an idiotic statement.

THWACK!


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

bob_cntrctr said:


> By that logic, the most flaming queers, the most "heterophobic" are really closet straights hiding their lust for women. Pop-psycho-babble.


So how many flaming queers are there on this forum?


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> I am so ashamed to post this. I hired a new laborer. He has worked for a week and a half and today is the first time that I have been around him. I get to the job and he is whining and complaining about everything the whole time. I could not take it anymore so I go at him.
> 
> Be a man,suck it up!
> 
> ...


You never know what a person has been through, I could see my nephew doing that after his Mom lost her 4 year battle with cancer. He was beside her all the way and a real trooper. When she died, I figured he deserved to breakdown, but he never did.


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

Cdat said:


> So how many flaming queers are there on this forum?


Who knows? But pop-psycho-babble like "Men who drive big trucks are just making up for size issues.", or "Macho men are really closet homos", is just that - pop-psycho-babble - promoted by those who get just a little too much pleasure out of tearing down men.

Much more likely is this:

Gay activists like to claim that human sexuality naturally exists on a continuous spectrum. Well if one end of the spectrum is having your sexuality on so backwards that you're so repulsed by the imtimate company of a beautiful woman that you prefer a stick up your butt, then it's only logical that the "perfectly natural" opposite end of the spectrum, and therefore equally deserving of respectful acceptance, is to be so intensely heterosexual that you're viscerally disgusted to the point of revulsion by the very notion of homosexuality. 

Anyway - ya, you never know about the kid in question. In absence of some mitigating circumstances, the crying is an emabrassment to his gender. But ya never know - maybe his mom died yesterday. Maybe he grew up being told all the same things everyday.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

bob_cntrctr said:


> Who knows? But pop-psycho-babble like "Men who drive big trucks are just making up for size issues."


Right on Bob. As a long standing member of a nationwide 4WD club, I know nothing is further from the truth, the people who make those remarks are only trying to make up for their own vehicle short comings. 
:laughing:


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

bob_cntrctr said:


> Who knows? But pop-psycho-babble like "Men who drive big trucks are just making up for size issues.", or "Macho men are really closet homos", is just that - pop-psycho-babble - promoted by those who get just a little too much pleasure out of tearing down men.
> Anyway - ya, you never know about the kid in question. In absence of some mitigating circumstances, the crying is an emabrassment to his gender. But ya never know - maybe his mom died yesterday. Maybe he grew up being told all the same things everyday.


I had an 81 blazer with ten inches of lift & 40 inch tires. I know for a fact that men with big trucks have small 'equipment'.:w00t: I would like to know how the person in the 4WD club knows the truth? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Well then... if that statement is true dat.... then all the "excavator" guys in this excavation forum (who drive big monster wheels)... own small pee-wee's too??? ..LOL.... J/K :laughing:


----------



## mikec (Jan 2, 2007)

I would just like to go on record: I drive a big truck and I am hung like a tuna fish can.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

> Gay activists like to claim that human sexuality naturally exists on a continuous spectrum. Well if one end of the spectrum is having your sexuality on so backwards that you're so repulsed by the imtimate company of a beautiful woman that you prefer a stick up your butt, then it's only logical that the "perfectly natural" opposite end of the spectrum, and therefore equally deserving of respectful acceptance, is to be so intensely heterosexual that you're viscerally disgusted to the point of revulsion by the very notion of homosexuality.


is this a quote from somewhere or your own personal paraphrase. Wouldn't mind having the link to it if it is a quote or if you paraphrased it from a specific source.


----------



## stonemason (Jun 6, 2008)

I had a marine fresh out of boot tell me, on the phone ,after he left for lunch,on his first day that he couldn't hack it.He was laboring for two masons 10 ft. off the ground.HOW DID HE EVER MAKE IT THROUGH BOOT????????????????????:2guns:


----------



## Rockhound (Jul 12, 2007)

I once leaped off of my bench while hanging a garage and landed on a cut nail some idiot left in the concrete ...not the small one either...I did not cry. I screamed like a fire whistle from hell. Then i poured the blood out of my sneaker(yeah that was the last time I wore them to work) and started packing tools...my boss said F the tools get in the truck.


----------



## essrmo (May 2, 2007)

once saw a clean up kid jump on a pile of wood, 5 nails through the foot at once. that must have hurt but he didn't cry. :sad:


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

essrmo said:


> once saw a clean up kid jump on a pile of wood, 5 nails through the foot at once. that must have hurt but he didn't cry. :sad:


that hurts to read it. :laughing:


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)




----------



## milano (Jul 7, 2009)

good one!!!! cheers up


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

my understanding is when its ok for a man to cry. shoot yourself in the doins with a framing gun. cutting onions by the kg and watching the dream car you just bought get crushed by a big rig


----------



## mccarty.74 (Jul 4, 2009)

Couldn't have said it better myself. It's called the pussification of the American male and it's only getting worse.


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 3, 2008)

To me it has nothing to do with crying or not. OK, yeah maybe it does. If a guy starts bawling on a site, he will, from that day forward and forever, get sh!t on for it. This is construction, not sewing class. 
The problem as I see it has been mentioned by a number of you guys, but only as to some of the symptoms, not the disease. It is, in my opinion, the sense of entitlement that "kids " have today, and the need on their part for immediate gratification. Teach these punks that some things take time to do right, that doing it right takes time, that if there was a shorter way, a faster way that was better, that we would be doing it, but there isn't so suck it up, do it right and quit bitching. If you don't like it, figure out how to stay home and get paid to play your game boy.
I work usually 7 days a week, 8 til 8 at least, and have for longer than I can remember. I have guys rolling up tools with only 45 minutes left of a task to do so they can piss away another 30 setting back up to finish said task in the morning? wrong, they are rolling up for good. I get a guy that comes in obviously hung over, he is the guy that will spend the day in the crawlspace with the tico gun nailing off holddowns. 
No freaking work ethic in the world. That being said, I have a guy that as soon as things pick up will be my first call, and hell, I would even think about giving him a piece of the game...I came in one sunday to the shop, and there he is, sitting at the lathe practicing. on his own time, wanting to learn how. He is a one in a million . and he's 24. and he will do anything I ask, and be intuitive as to what comes next. He is, for me the small glimmer of hope in the next generation.

PS.. the best workers I have ever had in construction, outside of the one guy I just mentioned, have been women. I don't know if they feel they have more to prove, but less drama, less ego issues and great attention to detail.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

No crying when you smack your finger.
No crying when you cut yourself on the table saw/chop saw
No crying when you fall off the roof
No crying when you get divorced
No crying when someone dies

Only time you are allowed to cry is when your dog dies. ( like a baby )


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Was working on a pole barn strictly just helping a buddy out on a weekend. Had a bunch of helpers all drinking beer on a hot day. One guy lost his balance on the ladder, caught and hugged the nearest 6 x 6 and slid down burying BIG slivers in his forearms and chest. Didn't cry but stopped drinking and went home.


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

Classic lines from an old movie - I think it was a Dirty Harry:

"Women these days, they want men to be sensitive, they all want to know you can cry. "

"Hey, you know, I think I'm a sensitive '80's kind of guy. Why just the other night I was crying like a baby."

"Were you with a woman?"

"No! That's why I was crying!"


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Bottom 3 lines I know were in Lethal Weapon


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Worked with a guy once and we were removing a drywall ceiling in a garage. Nails were rusted and were hard to pull. His hammer popped the head off of a nail and the claw struck him on top of the head. He leans over and blood pours our of his head like you would pour water from a jug. We took him to the hospital and they give him like 12 stitches. At 2 AM, his stitches break open and he goes back to ER and has them restitch it. Still made it to work at 7:30 the next morning.


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

SLSTech said:


> Bottom 3 lines I know were in Lethal Weapon


That's the one - great lines.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Warren said:


> Worked with a guy once and we were removing a drywall ceiling in a garage. Nails were rusted and were hard to pull. His hammer popped the head off of a nail and the claw struck him on top of the head. He leans over and blood pours our of his head like you would pour water from a jug. We took him to the hospital and they give him like 12 stitches. *At 2 AM, his stitches break open and he goes back to ER and has them restitch it. Still made it to work at 7:30 the next morning*.


Do you have this guys number. now that's what I am talking about


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

rbsremodeling said:


> Do you have this guys number. now that's what I am talking about


I worked with him for 7 years and he came to work for me when I started. He still works construction and I see him now and then. Never met a harder worker who never made excuses.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Warren said:


> I worked with him for 7 years and he came to work for me when I started. He still works construction and I see him now and then. Never met a harder worker who never made excuses.


I had older guy work for me. Demolition was his thing. Dude could not be stopped. Would gut a house by himself in a 2 weeks. It was unreal, Never seen another person do manual labor like this in my life. 

His nick name was the Viking. Everyone said he was living in the wrong era.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

rbsremodeling said:


> I had older guy work for me. Demolition was his thing. Dude could not be stopped. Would gut a house by himself in a 2 weeks. It was unreal, Never seen another person do manual labor like this in my life.
> 
> His nick name was the Viking. Everyone said he was living in the wrong era.



The Viking would be a good name to have. WTH is gonna F with The Viking? !


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> The Viking would be a good name to have. WTH is gonna F with The Viking? !


Steelers......... :thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

J!e!t!s! Jets! Jets! Jets!


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey, you guys mind staying on topic? thanks in advance.:thumbsup:
:whistling:whistling:whistling


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

Not sure if I can reply. I might be on the list. :laughing:


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I have never seen a man cry on the jobsite, I did see a guy shut his finger in a van door and then run circles around the van yelling "EEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee" but I didnt see any tears.
The best part was the van door was broke and you had to push hard on it and pull the rod inside to make it open, imagine having your finger in the door and a guy tells you the only way to open it was to push it closed harder. EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

katoman said:


> Only time you are allowed to cry is when your dog dies. ( like a baby )


I still bawl from time to time over this super duper work dog.

Morgan is worth the tears. 

And I don't care who saw me cry about her passing either. Na na a boo boo :laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

ModernStyle said:


> I have never seen a man cry on the jobsite, I did see a guy shut his finger in a van door and then run circles around the van yelling "EEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee" but I didnt see any tears.
> The best part was the van door was broke and you had to push hard on it and pull the rod inside to make it open, imagine having your finger in the door and a guy tells you the only way to open it was to push it closed harder. EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



I once slammed the hinge side of a car door on my hand.


Ow! But no cry!


----------



## davy crockett (Dec 19, 2007)

I once nailed my boot to my foot with a coil roof nailer 1 1/4" and as I was triyng to pull it before the shock wore off my helper was crying so bad he couldn't hold my boot to the roof,:blink:that don't count against me does it? I fired him within 3 months


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

when I worked for my uncle at the ripe young age of 15.. it was after I just turned 16 actually.. We were working on (building from scratch) a silage bed for a farmer. I was tasked to take off all the bolts on the back of the dump door after we mocked them up. We needed to take the mocked up portions off to then fine tune and replace and weld back up.. then we painted it. Anyway. It was cold, I had on my protective eye glasses on, and carhart bibs and the nine but didn't have gloves on due to it being the early 90's and tech/mechanics gloves were not prevalent like they are now. My hands were cold and I was using an pneumatic impact to take the bolts off. I had ahold of the socket with one hand because letting that damn gun rip without is asking for trouble! I hit the trigger and it grabbed ahold of the palm of my hand and actually ripped it off. It all bunched down toward the bottom like when cartoon characters run on someones face and all the skin bunches at one end. It hurt, but not like you would expect. I grabbed the skin, unbunched it and put it back into place. I didn't know my uncle had seen me do this. I went back to unbolting the bolts when he came to me and told me we needed to do something for my hand. After that incident he started to treat me like a man.. instead of a lil boy :thumbsup:

edit.. I didn't cry


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I've had my eyes tear up from pain before, but it's usually when forcing something that really hurts. Like working with a sprain or pulled muscle or something.

Worst thing that happened to me while working: (no crying because i didn't even feel it until 10 minutes after)

Big boss was on site so I was husslin'. Anyway there was some concrete that was demo'd earlier with some pieces of rebar sticking out that were bent and broken (so they were like sharp spears) and I was running by and all of a sudden I wasn't running anymore. I thought my pant leg was caught on something but my leg wouldn't move at all.

I looked down and my leg was connected to a piece of rebar (right in my shin). I had to yank it backwards.

I hopped over to the crew where we were working and lifted my leg to take a look. A perfectly round hole in my shin with blood pouring down my leg and into my boot. They wrapped it up and the big boss man drove me to a medical clinic and wouldn't let me finish the day and gave me light duty in the yard for a week because I walked like a gimp.

Doc said I was lucky it didn't hit anything important just muscle or something like that

I still have a perfectly round indent in my shin now :laughing:


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

I dont think I can cry anymore.

Last year when I had a flesh eating bacteria in my throat and didnt sleep for 3 days straight and couldnt eat or even swallow I almost started to cry. I was so tired I would sortof pass out but my mouth was watering so bad I had to spit every 3 seconds so my mouth would fill up with spit and I wake up after about 1 min choking and then spit all over myself. Did that for over a week but 3 days was pure hell.

When I was 7 and got hit by a car before I was sent home from the hospital after months in traction the doctor unscrewed a 12" long 1/4" stainless steel rod out that went through my leg bone. I dont know why but they wouldnt give me any pain medication. I dont know if you can call that crying but but I couldnt control my screaming and my eyes and nose were watering like crazy. It felt like my whole skeleton was vibrating out of my body. The worst part is he cut the ends of the rod with bolt cutters so the end just ripped its way out instead of unscrewing out of the bone.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

/\ holy hell! I think this is going to get epically tough to read!


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

nEighter said:


> /\ holy hell! I think this is going to get epically tough to read!


I'll leave out the part where I was laying in the road and my foot was twisted backwards and my foot was where my knee should have been. There was also a white jagged bloody stick poking out of my pant leg.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I got a piece of metal in my eye once, the pain wasnt bad but it was as irritating as hell. After a few days I gave up and went to the doctor, when they come at your eye with a needle and tell you dont blink it really sucks, then he gets out his dremel and wants to grind the rust off of the eyeball.
When I was a kid my mom said never play at the dump, so of course I played there, jumped on a board and had a nail go all the way through my foot. SO I yank the board off and go home, change socks and try to clean the blood out of my shoe and make a home made bandage. I asked my mom what happens if you step on a rusty nail, she said you got lock jaw and die. So here I am 8 years old with my foot pouring blood inside my shoe, thinking I am gonna die, but too scared to tell my mom what I had done.
I stayed inside for a few days because it hurt to walk, when I did walk around I had to try to not limp and to walk normal so my mom wouldnt notice. It healed up, but I still have a rust colored scar on the bottom of my foot. I told my mom years later and she said she would have beat me for going to the dump, so I guess since I didnt get lock jaw or die I made the right decision.


----------



## Handymanservice (Mar 1, 2009)

you know the heavy duty gardening rakes, maybe ten tines or so?
When I was six, I was told to stay in the truck, I didn't, ran around the front yard where we were and jumped off the 2 step concrete porch.
Yep, rake right through the bottom of my foot, 4 tines, maybe 5.

My dad, who was one helluva bad a$$ had to break the handle off and take me to the hospital with my foot hanging out the window. I can still feel that pain, I don't know if I cried or not, but damn it hurt.

Still got scars.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

ModernStyle said:


> When I was a kid my mom said never play at the dump, so of course I played there, jumped on a board and had a nail go all the way through my foot. SO I yank the board off and go home, change socks and try to clean the blood out of my shoe and make a home made bandage. I asked my mom what happens if you step on a rusty nail, she said you got lock jaw and die. So here I am 8 years old with my foot pouring blood inside my shoe, thinking I am gonna die, but too scared to tell my mom what I had done.
> I stayed inside for a few days because it hurt to walk, when I did walk around I had to try to not limp and to walk normal so my mom wouldnt notice. It healed up, but I still have a rust colored scar on the bottom of my foot. I told my mom years later and she said she would have beat me for going to the dump, so I guess since I didnt get lock jaw or die I made the right decision.


I did that when I was 11 or 12. My dad was doing some electrical work on a farm and I was over there on the weekend goofing off. The rain had a huge puddle inside the building and I found a big board to make a bridge. The board had 2 hails in the end but I was just going to be careful. Well it turned out to be fun to run and jump on the board and blow water all over when the board would flex. There was no lights so it was dark and I ended up jumping on one of the nails. The nail was about 4" long and my foot went all the way down. I quick pulled my foot off then lost my balance and my foot went back down stabbing about hole about 1/2" from the other hole. I went into some nasty mexican kitchen in the barn and found some paper towels and put them under my foot. This was during the school year so I had to go to gym class and walk around school with it. And there was no way I was going to tell anyone and get yelled at. I told a friend at school and he thought it would be funny to tell the teacher, but I got lucky and the teacher didn't care or didn't believe him. Then a few years later I found out I was never given a tetanus or any other shot I was supposed to have to start grade school because the doctor screwed up my paper work so they thought I had all these shots already.


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 3, 2008)

I've had a tetanus shot... Nixon was president at the time.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

I jumped in my truck to take a phone call (for the quiet) and I had one of those wire seat covers.

A cement coated sinker came out of my pouch and stuck in the seat cover and then went up my butt cheek, it was in so far I couldn't get leverage to pull it out.

Then I had walk around the site to find another guy to get pliers and yank her home.
My butt hurt for about 2 weeks.
No crying, but I did let a few good words fly.


----------



## Crock (Mar 8, 2009)

silvertree said:


> I jumped in my truck to take a phone call (for the quiet) and I had one of those wire seat covers.
> 
> A cement coated sinker came out of my pouch and stuck in the seat cover and then went up my butt cheek, it was in so far I couldn't get leverage to pull it out.
> 
> ...


Well it probably helped that you are used to taking stuff up in that area.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

silvertree said:


> I jumped in my truck to take a phone call (for the quiet) and I had one of those wire seat covers.
> 
> A cement coated sinker came out of my pouch and stuck in the seat cover and then went up my butt cheek, it was in so far I couldn't get leverage to pull it out.
> 
> ...


Too bad the singing robed fat guy wasn't around. He woulda pulled it out. It being the nail of course.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I've had so many tetanus shots I can't even count. Every time I was at the hospital for something growing up I couldn't remember the last time I had the shot so they just gave me a new one. I must have enough of that stuff in me that my kids won't need a shot (when I have some).

I've had nails in my feet so many times... Usually when wearing rubber boots. Nails go through them so easy. it's worse when it's a small board and the board is stuck to your foot :laughing: especially if nobody is around to pull it off and you gotta do the whole hold it down with one foot and lift up the other, thing.


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

I took a 357 through the chest in a shooting accident. Was sitting in a chair reading a magazine when a good friend of mine was handling a gun. Gun goes off, I put my hand to the right side of my torso. Saw blood on my hand, so I stand up and give him the best hook I ever threw to his jaw. I said lets go to the hospital arsehole. I thought the bullitt just grazed me. I didn't even feel it.

So we walk down two flights of stairs and get in my brothers new mercury marquis. About halfway to the hospital I start coughing up blood all over the dash of my bro's new marquis. I thought I was going to go to the hospital get a bandaid and still go out shooting that day. (thats why the guns were out).

Turns out the bullitt went in between two of my front ribs, through my lung and exited between two of my back ribs. Fortunately it was a target load.

I sure felt it the next day. It hurt to move, breathe, sneeze, cough. You name it, it hurt.

Two weeks later I got out of the hospital. That was thirty two years ago and I'm still sucking air. Life is good ! For some strange reason I have allways kept the next round that was in the gun. It's on my dresser.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

I killed jaws and orca the killer whale while fishing one day. I ate them both with a nice bottle of chianti the next evening


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

rbsremodeling said:


> I killed jaws and orca the killer whale while fishing one day. I ate them both with a nice bottle of chianti the next evening


 Man thats cold............ Did you kill willie ?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

strathd said:


> Man thats cold............ Did you kill willie ?


Yes but I did not eat him. I made a cool jacket, belt and matching hat out of the carcass


----------



## Mr Kenny (Apr 30, 2009)

When I was 20 something I worked as a union sprinkler fitter
I at the time was 110 lbs ex bodybuilder my foreman was a 300 lb
6'5" bad ass. He set me down and told me that this is what will happen 
No matter how hard I work because Im a girl. He said that the guys will trrry 
To figure out my cycle so they could f with me andmake me cry!
So I was razzed non stop my work pulled out , i was nailed into out house( the job supper) oh and I wore braces on my teeth so I was known as the " black n decker home wrecker" pecker wrecker....
Ya I got pissed off one day after moving a truck load of 3in. Sched 40 then having some silly boy crying about girls and how blabla... silly carpenters shouldt leave your things 
Laying about I hiltyd his keys and of course put his tools away in his empty 
box to the foundation then locked it and went home for the day 

No crying!!! Never ever !!


----------



## ScaryLari (Jul 7, 2009)

*Tell him this story*

This is even funnier when you realize it's real! Next time you have a bad day at work think of this guy. 

Bob is a commercial saturation diver for Global Divers in Louisiana . 
He performs underwater repairs on offshore drilling rigs. Below is an E-mail he sent to his sister. 
She then sent it to radio station 103.5 on FM dial in Indiana, who was sponsoring a worst job experience contest. 

Needless to say, she won. Read his letter below. 

************************************************************************ 
Hi Sue, 
Just another note from your bottom-dwelling brother. Last week I had a bad day at the office. I know you've been feeling down lately at work, so I thought I would share my dilemma with you to make you realize it's not so bad after all. Before I can tell you what happened to me, I first must bore you with a few technicalities of my job. As you know, my office lies at the bottom of the sea. 

I wear a suit to the office. It's a wet suit. This time of year the water is quite cool. So what we do to keep warm is this: We have a diesel powered industrial water heater. This $20,000 piece of equipment sucks the water out of the sea. It heats it to a delightful temperature. It then pumps it down to the diver through a garden hose, which is taped to the air hose. 

Now this sounds like a darn good plan, and I've used it several times with no complaints. What I do, when I get to the bottom and start working, is take the hose and stuff it down the back of my wet suit. This floods my whole suit with warm water. It's like working in a Jacuzzi. 

Everything was going well until all of a sudden, my butt started to itch. So, of course, I scratched it. This only made things worse. Within a few seconds my @ss started to burn. I pulled the hose out from my back, but the damage was done. In agony I realized what had happened. The hot water machine had sucked up a jellyfish and pumped it into my suit. Now, since I don't have any hair on my back, the jellyfish couldn't stick to it, however, the crack of my @ss was not as fortunate. When I scratched what I thought was an itch, I was actually grinding the jellyfish into the crack of my @ss. 

I informed the dive supervisor of my dilemma over the communicator. His instructions were unclear due to the fact that he, along with five other divers, were all laughing hysterically. Needless to say, I aborted the dive. I was instructed to make three agonizing in-water decompression stops totaling thirty-five minutes before I could reach the surface to begin my chamber dry decompression.. When I arrived at the surface, I was wearing nothing but my brass helmet. As I climbed out of the water, the medic, with tears of laughter running down his face, handed me a tube of cream and told me to rub it on my butt as soon as I got in the chamber. The cream put the fire out, but I couldn't shyte for two days because my @ss was swollen shut. 

So, next time you're having a bad day at work, think about how much worse it would be if you had a jellyfish shoved up your @ss. Now repeat to yourself, 'I love my job, I love my job, I love my job.' Whenever you have a bad day, ask yourself, is this a jellyfish bad day? May you NEVER have a jellyfish bad day!!!


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

ScaryLari said:


> This is even funnier when you realize it's real! Next time you have a bad day at work think of this guy.
> 
> Bob is a commercial saturation diver for Global Divers in Louisiana .
> He performs underwater repairs on offshore drilling rigs. Below is an E-mail he sent to his sister.
> ...


As a commercial deep sea diver, I can tell you this story and the gear he describes is purely BS.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Mr Kenny said:


> When I was 20 something I worked as a union sprinkler fitter
> I at the time was 110 lbs ex bodybuilder my foreman was a 300 lb
> 6'5" bad ass. He set me down and told me that this is what will happen
> No matter how hard I work because Im a girl. He said that the guys will trrry
> ...


Kinda threw me with the Mr Kenny handle, and then when you said you were a 110 pound body builder I really wondered WTF. You are female, make sense now. Forgive me I am kinda slow.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Rusted metal in your eye is not cool, at all.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

One time in welding school I had a red hot bead of metal some how find its way into my shoe. It laid ontop of my foot where all those veins are. I had a nice black hole burned into my foot. My uncle said he was welding up in a ceiling in a factory and had that happen but it went in his belly button.


----------



## Dan V. (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm crying right now as I type this.

I just heard from my doctor. I've been diagnosed with Restless Leg Syndrome. :sad:


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Dan V. said:


> I'm crying right now as I type this.
> 
> I just heard from my doctor. I've been diagnosed with Restless Leg Syndrome. :sad:


 What is that? when your legs get numb and you have to walk around?


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Dan V. said:


> I'm crying right now as I type this.
> 
> I just heard from my doctor. I've been diagnosed with Restless Leg Syndrome. :sad:


That can be a symptom of whatever Michale J Fox has, my wife enjoys looking up doom and gloom things whenever I tell her something hurts, she found that nugget for me when I kept doing the RLS thing and getting cramps and charlie horses from it.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Winchester said:


> I've had so many tetanus shots I can't even count. Every time I was at the hospital for something growing up I couldn't remember the last time I had the shot so they just gave me a new one. I must have enough of that stuff in me that my kids won't need a shot (when I have some).
> 
> I've had nails in my feet so many times... Usually when wearing rubber boots. Nails go through them so easy. it's worse when it's a small board and the board is stuck to your foot :laughing: especially if nobody is around to pull it off and you gotta do the whole hold it down with one foot and lift up the other, thing.


It makes me feel good to know I'm not the only guy dancing around and flopping over to get those little boards out of my shoe. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Kenny (Apr 30, 2009)

ModernStyle said:


> Kinda threw me with the Mr Kenny handle, and then when you said you were a 110 pound body builder I really wondered WTF. You are female, make sense now. Forgive me I am kinda slow.


No worries 
I am now 40 something and married to Mr Kenny and we have 3 girls that don't cry 
Even when having to stack lumber and moving floor joists complaining I have cramps there are no tears!! 
Our oldest had to dig a hole and move it! No tears just bad words


----------



## Dan V. (Oct 16, 2008)

I was just kidding guys. Sheesh, is that even a real disease? :whistling


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Dan V. said:


> I'm crying right now as I type this.
> 
> I just heard from my doctor. I've been diagnosed with Restless Leg Syndrome. :sad:


You didn't say which leg?

Outer or inner?

Ed


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Dan V. said:


> I was just kidding guys. Sheesh, is that even a real disease? :whistling


Yes it is, these gentlemen are all sufferers.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDAclt3EAXo


----------

